

Michael Jackson is dominating Amazon and iTunes sales. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/27/michael-jackson-takes-over-amazon-and-itunes/

======
csomar
yeah the media had been talking a lot about, that I wanted to remember some of
his songs: I used radio FM.

That has an explanation!

